# Floor Under Lp Cover



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had problems with my LP cover trying to take flight during trips. A couple times now I have arrived at my destination only to find the cover has either broken a rubber tie down or one has come loose and is sitting askew. I reason that at least part of the problem is the difference in air pressure under and above from the air passing under and over the trailer while being towed trying to lift it off. I have install a floor in the LP area to block most of that wind. I used am 8mm fluted polyethylene panel used for greenhouse walls. It's light but strong, won't rust or corrode and won't be affected by sunlight.

I removed the tanks and batteries, then cut a cardbord template to fit the opening in the tongue and trimmed around the LP rack. I then transferred the pattern to the polyethylene, cut it out in installed it with UV resistant zip ties. I plan on finding a suitable material to close off the front end when I have the time.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We added extra strength Velcro to the underside of the cover closest to the front of the trailer and we also put the other piece on top of the tongue. Let me tell you that it is really hard to get the cover off now. We have never had a problem since doing this easy mod.

Make sure you put only about 1 1/2 or 2" strip only. Our first mistake was putting about 4" off velcro on. We could hardly lift the cover after that, so we took some off. 
That Extra strength Velcro is mighty strong!

Good Luck


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello my neighbor, where did you pick that up at? I always that happened because those rubber things are junk.


----------

